# Any one got Classic Insurance on a R32?



## Stuart E (Oct 22, 2002)

Has any one managed to get Modern Classic Insurance on a GT-R32?

I ask because my friend is thinking about getting one. I own a UK 300ZX and I can get that on a Modern Classic but you need to own a 2nd car, but I dont think the company I am with do Imports.

Any one on here got their car on Classic on an Imported R32? If so who was it with?

Stuart


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Tried and failed. Even with an 89 on limited miles as a second car.


----------



## Stuart E (Oct 22, 2002)

Has any one tried Norton?

Norton - 0121-246 6060

I heard they did classic on imported Jap 300ZXs, I just wondered if any one has tried them for Skylines. Seems a shame.

Any one give me a clue on insurance for a GTR32 compaired to a 300ZX. Is it about the same? More expensive?

Stuart


----------



## albal (Dec 23, 2003)

Give Carole Nash a try - they do a future classic policy - anything over 10 years.
http://www.carolenash.com/


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

I just tried CaroleNash and they said they would consider the R32 but i had to be over 25! Suppose that wouldn't really affect too many people on here!!!

Still trying to get hold of Norton, probably be the same answer though.


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Carole Nash*

Tried this today and there was no probs with the car, mods etc... until i informed them it was an import!  

Would have been bloody handy too as the quote was for 750 rather than the 1900 quid i'm going to pay to Adrian Flux... mind you I do owe them a few quid after they kindly paid me for crashing my old one 

Luke


----------



## R32 Godzilla! (Jan 29, 2004)

have you tried tesco's insurance you can do it on the net i found them the cheapest and im only 24!


----------

